# TC Electronics discontinues Powercore



## stonzthro (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a huge surprise, but I received an email this morning stating they will no longer develop the Powercore platform. The are offering a crossgrade to UAD if you aren't already a UAD customer. 

They will continue to develop plug-ins - which I sincerely hope since I use several of their plugs all the time and I really do hope they port them to native use...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 19, 2011)

I cant find this anywhere on the internet. I thought they were developing new plug ins. 

I usually get mails from TC but havnt got this one yet.


I was half and half about buying the powercore 6000 very very soon!!!



Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 19, 2011)

From TC Electronic email:

*Future development of the PowerCore platform has been ceased*

As part of a larger strategic review, we have decided to cease further development of the PowerCore product range, including hardware units as well as software for the PowerCore platform. With the most recent release of software version 4.0, PowerCore is fully compatible with current operating systems, such as Mac OS X Leopard, Mac OS X Snow Leopard, Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7, as well as the most popular DAWs - 32 bit and 64 bit. 

We will continue to sell all of the existing PowerCore plug-ins (through dealers and www.tc-now.com) and hardware variants. We will also keep offering user support for the platform so you should be able to continue using your current system for quite a long period. Bugfixes will be handed on a case-by-case basis. 

Also, it is very important to stress that we will continue our general computer recording activities, including audio interfaces and plug-ins. 

Finally, for those of you, who wish to continue using externally powered plug-ins on the long term and want to find an alternative to PowerCore, we have collaborated with Universal Audio in order to create an attractive UAD-2 crossgrade offer. The only condition is that you are new to the UAD platform. Read more about the crossgrade offer http://www.tcelectronic.com/default.asp?Id=17032 (here).


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 19, 2011)

UAD Is the only option now!


I just wish they had more interesting reverbs which I could use for Orchestral music. They already have brilliant stuff in every other department.



Tanuj.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 19, 2011)

vibrato @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> UAD Is the only option now!
> 
> 
> I just wish they had more interesting reverbs which I could use for Orchestral music. They already have brilliant stuff in every other department.
> ...



They already do. The EMT Plate 140 and 250 make a big difference when added to a convolution reverb.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 19, 2011)

I use the Virus quite a bit - I hope they make a native version and don't charge me another $600 to buy the port.

There's a case for hardware synths!


----------



## Dietz (Jan 20, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> vibrato @ Wed Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > UAD Is the only option now!
> ...



Interesting. I know and use(d) both the original EMTs and their virtual recreations (UAD as well as t.c.), but I have to admit that that they were never amongst my contenders for serious orchestral reverb during the last 15 years or so. 8-) Must be a matter of taste.


----------



## tripit (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the TC MD3 and VSS3 - which I have in TDM. But, TC has a long and sorted rep for being a bit dodgy in the upkeep of their platforms. They don't update much, and they've pissed off a lot of people in the past with dropping certain products platforms.

As much as I like the two I own, I probably wouldn't invest in their stuff again. I don't trust they will support things into the future as well as they should.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 20, 2011)

stonzthro @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> I use the Virus quite a bit - I hope they make a native version and don't charge me another $600 to buy the port.
> 
> There's a case for hardware synths!




most likely not. access wont allow native version to be easily hacked. imo it might be ported to the UAD platform.
but for that price they prob want u to get the snow.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 20, 2011)

This kind of thing makes me very nervous to invest in dedicated DSP like UAD, Duende, TDM, etc. If either of you give up it's a wasted investment. At least if Lexicon stops developing for my PCM96S, I can still use the analog I/O on the thing.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 20, 2011)

The latest from TC: 



> Quote Thomas Valter:
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 21, 2011)

"the combination of algorithm complexity, tailor made PowerCore hardware and corresponding software structure makes it a very tedious and huge task to port PowerCore plugins to native, making it a non-viable route for us to take"

Sounds like BS to me... With so many alternatives on offer from companies that *do* know how to write / port native plug-ins, TC pretty much lost its relevance in todays DAW world. Sad...


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, time for me to retire from the music biz. I can't get out of bed in the morning without MasterX5 on every output pair.

It just lets me stomp on squishy cues like no other, and with 5 bands I can get 20db or more of gain reduction on subby kicks and bass poofs without affecting floaty high strings. I have it permanently set to crush everything with a 2:1 ratio. Most of the time I use Mx5 on each stem and then AGAIN to glue the stems together for a stereo mix.

Of course, for the kind of garbage music I do a dynamic range of more than 12db between soft and loud passages means the soft passages disappear utterly on the dub stage. If I'm not peaking at -9 then I'm inaudible against the screams and gunshots...

I guess now I'll have to actually use volume automation instead of set, forget, and crush. Maximum bummer...

Simple controls and auto-makeup gain FTW!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 5, 2011)

synthetic @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> This kind of thing makes me very nervous to invest in dedicated DSP like UAD, Duende, TDM, etc. If either of you give up it's a wasted investment. At least if Lexicon stops developing for my PCM96S, I can still use the analog I/O on the thing.



yep. >8o 
TDM seems that will start to disappear. (phase out) as only tdm cards can use it and native is def taking over. 

and the focusright liquid mix? what ever happen to that... with the 50 emulations of great gear that all sounded just like the liquid mix  

to me, tc powercore ran out of money and resources, lagging from the recession.. 
porting their plugins to native or UAD should not be a big issue as it is what a software company does. 
and as many noted, others plugins have done that and keep doing that every day thanks to 
apple never ending upgrade to the "best mac ever...---again" :x and different platforms, pc, mac, even iOs , AU, VST, RTAS etc etc etc 


at the same time, if u consider it.. a short time from now youll be one of the few with 
those pluings.. like the virus powercore, masterx5 , the verbs etc.. so it could be like like in the analog world happened with the roland 303, neuman 47 etc ... 
...but.. most llikley not


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 5, 2011)

I won't be throwing mine in the trash anytime soon - everything still sounds great (pretty much), I just know it has an endlife, probably within the next few years...


----------

